# Tagless shirt info?



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

I just want to make sure I have this right. Gonna be printing shirts in a couple days. I'm going with a Alstyle 1701 shirt. I'm taking the tags out an screen printing tag inside. So I'm good with my Brand Name, RN#, Country of Origin, and Care Instructions? Does this cover me?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You need to include Fiber Content as well.


----------



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah I just noticed i left that out. sorry. So what I have is good? + Fiber content


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

yep, you're good.


----------



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks. When people said starting a t-shirt business wasn't easy they weren't joking. So far the hardest part is getting the graphic artist to get things done when they said they would. I know things happen but damn.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

What about size?


----------



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

yes size aslo, glad i made this post. I'm leaving all kinds of stuff out. thanks guys


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Sheff said:


> Thanks. When people said starting a t-shirt business wasn't easy they weren't joking. So far the hardest part is getting the graphic artist to get things done when they said they would. I know things happen but damn.


Just wait til you start selling. That's when the real fun begins.

Out of curiosity, what kind of designs are you looking for?


----------



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

I sketched a design for a shirt and had a graphic designer clean it up an transfer it to a computer. I don't know how to sketch on a PC and separate all the colors. My first shirt is all original artwork. I might look for some artwork for future designs. Just getting my feet wet. 

From the response I'm getting and haven't even printed the first shirt yet tells me I have something that could catch fire an take off.


----------



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

What headaches should I be looking out for when they start selling? I just can't wait to see someone else wear one or ask me " where in the hell did you get that shirt? "


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sheff said:


> What headaches should I be looking out for when they start selling? I just can't wait to see someone else wear one or ask me " where in the hell did you get that shirt? "


The actual marketing and advertising to get the right people to see your brand and take the action of actually pulling out their credit card and buying it. And the distribution of setting up a place where they can easily buy the product and learn more about it


----------



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

I know thats gonna be rough. I didn't have a whole lot of money to start. I got layed off from my job after 8 years. Now Im a full time student again, so I have time on my hands. My first order is 300 shirts and I've got just about every one spoken for already just by word of mouth. Once those sell I will have enough money to launch a website.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Sheff said:


> I might look for some artwork for future designs. Just getting my feet wet.


If you are ever looking for new designs, feel free to check out the site in my signature.



Sheff said:


> From the response I'm getting and haven't even printed the first shirt yet tells me I have something that could catch fire an take off.


Sounds like you have a very exciting opportunity on your hands.



Sheff said:


> What headaches should I be looking out for when they start selling?


As Rodney mentioned, marketing and converting sales are priorities to focus on. Another thing is cash flow. As you sell product, you need to think about replenishing inventory. Understanding and reacting to demand can be challenging. But if the demand is high, that's also a good problem to have.



Sheff said:


> My first order is 300 shirts and I've got just about every one spoken for already just by word of mouth.


Just to play devils advocate...
There have been threads on the forums from people who thought they had plenty of potential customers waiting for their shirts. Then when the shirts became available, those people were not standing with their money out the way they expected.

Obviously, I don't know if the same will happen to you (I hope it doesn't), but the point is, a sale isn't a sale until the money is in your pocket.

If the sales are there, that's great. But if they're not, just understand that sales is tough and it takes hard work and constant effort to expose your brand to the market, drive traffic to your product and convert sales.



Sheff said:


> Once those sell I will have enough money to launch a website.


A website is a great way to sell. But have you thought about other distribution channels as well?


----------



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

I know the whole don't count your chickens before they hatch sayin. Its true though. I can't say for absolute certainty they will all sell right away. I have also been recording and producing music for the last five years also, so I have a lot of connections. My best friend's cousin was Brett Favre's roomate in college and remains very good friends with him and he said to send him some shirts and he will make sure Farve gets a couple. 

I know its legit because his family was invited to a private party Favre held at a Casino in Biloxi MS and they have pictures with him. Not saying he will ever be seen with it on but one could only hope. I know this will be a tough road ahead. I think I'm up for it though. The next big thing is always right around the corner. It would just be cool if that was my Brand.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My best friend's cousin was Brett Favre's roomate in college and remains very good friends with him and he said to send him some shirts and he will make sure Farve gets a couple.


That's a long way from having him want to endorse your brand. I'm sure that Farve gets things from many cousins and former roommates everyday.

I don't mean to sound negative, I just want to make sure you have a realistic plan to advertise and market your products, process orders, and convert those potential buyers.

One way to really gauge interest in your first design is to take pre-orders. That says a lot about how much someone really wants a product and how much they are just being nice.

There's also this neat site Kickstarter where you can setup a project where people can invest in your brand and you can reward them at different "donation levels" (like with a t-shirt if they invest $20) Kickstarter


----------



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

I know everything is a long shot. Just sayin I have that in my playbook. I also know a lot of new businesses fail. By no means am I saying he or any celebrity will wear my shirts. I'm just saying It has potential. If it never takes off across the country and I just sell a decent amount locally i would consider it a job well done. 

I'm aware I know next to nothing about selling shirts and accept all input from folks here. I am trying to learn as much as I can. I can see mistakes I have already made and dont plan on repeating them. This site has been a great help! 

The idea behind my shirt is to eventually be able to branch out into other merchandise. It has a character that I can easily see being on mugs, hats, etc... First an foremost is selling shirts but I have a plan for bigger things. If it flops it flops but at least I tried and then I will know. If someone else comes out with this an makes millions I wouldn't be able to look at myself in the mirror. 

I know it would happen. Already experienced it with music. You can't sit on a good idea. Someone else will eventually come out with it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> You can't sit on a good idea. Someone else will eventually come out with it.


VERY true words. Sounds like you're on your way!


----------



## dlopez916 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sheff said:


> Once those sell I will have enough money to launch a website.


The web is a great place to sell your shirts, have you looked into this yet or are you waiting until you get some shirts sold?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 28, 2011)

In Pre-Order's do you receive the money before you provide the product?


----------



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

i have gotten a couple quotes for setting up a site. They are pretty high for my budget. I might have to go with a template to start. The bank wants a website up before they will let me open a merchant account with them. Said that it has to be secure and have a privacy policy in place. This is all still new to me so if anyone has done this already an can shed some light on it I would appreciate it.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

Sheff said:


> i have gotten a couple quotes for setting up a site. They are pretty high for my budget. I might have to go with a template to start. The bank wants a website up before they will let me open a merchant account with them. Said that it has to be secure and have a privacy policy in place. This is all still new to me so if anyone has done this already an can shed some light on it I would appreciate it.


I had to do the same thing. I went with Volusion's template site. It looks good, but not very dynamic. It runs me $29 per month, but it does allow me to have a merchant account. My merchant account is through Authorize.net and runs $10 per month. I had to buy what is called a SSL Certificate for my site. This allows people to purchase directly on my site without being sent over to PayPal for payment. 
If you don't mind using PayPal as your payment method, try using a free or nearly free site. I started another site at Storenvy. It works and is free. I just do not have a direct web address. It is more like Someone's Hero | All Products | Online Store Powered by Storenvy. You can however, add your own domain name for $5 per month. I have also been looking at Big Cartel as another option. Both of these examples are great and can be free. It just depends if you want to pay for the SSL and have customers purchase on your site.
Take a look at my site and let me know if you have any questions. I hope this information helps.


----------



## Sheff (Jul 1, 2011)

someoneshero said:


> I had to do the same thing. I went with Volusion's template site. It looks good, but not very dynamic. It runs me $29 per month, but it does allow me to have a merchant account. My merchant account is through Authorize.net and runs $10 per month. I had to buy what is called a SSL Certificate for my site. This allows people to purchase directly on my site without being sent over to PayPal for payment.
> If you don't mind using PayPal as your payment method, try using a free or nearly free site. I started another site at Storenvy. It works and is free. I just do not have a direct web address. It is more like Someone's Hero | All Products | Online Store Powered by Storenvy. You can however, add your own domain name for $5 per month. I have also been looking at Big Cartel as another option. Both of these examples are great and can be free. It just depends if you want to pay for the SSL and have customers purchase on your site.
> Take a look at my site and let me know if you have any questions. I hope this information helps.


Nice site. I'm still not sure what I'm going to go with yet. I know about the SSL Cert. My bank charges $30 a month plus 2.4% plus 29cent per transaction. Any good rates out there for merchant accounts?


----------



## RockHarmonic (Dec 3, 2010)

Someones Hero your site is pretty cool. Im also i new clothing company just starting up and been looking to get a site up. I think ill check out the way you went. Thanks


----------



## dlopez916 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sheff said:


> i have gotten a couple quotes for setting up a site. They are pretty high for my budget. I might have to go with a template to start. The bank wants a website up before they will let me open a merchant account with them. Said that it has to be secure and have a privacy policy in place. This is all still new to me so if anyone has done this already an can shed some light on it I would appreciate it.


I am a web designer who is helping a buddy launch a t0shirt line. I am smack dab in the middle of building his online store. it can be seen at BLzN Nation Tee's & Apparel!, but this option is called Magento, and he is using the PayPal Method. It handles all the backend sales tracking and allows you to customize your site. It will take some know how, but the best part is, no monthly fee. Just get a domain and hosting, and you can have this type of setup. PM for more info for anybody that may be interested... Cheers


----------

